# 6 vs 8 hp four stroke outboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 1964 columbia 26 which weights around 5300 lbs. I'm kind of on the fence between buying a 6hp and 8hp Tohatsu four stroke. Since I plan on sailing on SF bay I don't want to be under powered.

Any advice?


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Slim.  I sail a Catalina 22 in protected inland waters. I have a 7.5hp 4-stroke Honda which is more motor than I need for the 2500 lbs it pushes. A friend of mine uses the same motor on his C25 which weighs over 4000 lbs. The 7.5 hp motor is better suited to his boat than it is to mine.

Just based on that, I would say that for the SF Bay, you would want the 8hp motor for your boat. Maybe some of the SF Bay sailors on the Net could give you a better idea of what would be optimum for your situation.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

A 5300 lb 26 footer in those currents? 8hp, no doubt.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

you can always go slower even if you have a bigger engine. But if you get in a bad current you want the power to be there


----------

